# The Dish



## atlantanurse (Feb 6, 2019)

I forgot my password on The Dish and the captcha thing is not active and I cannot get it reset. I need to replace my fragrances from
The Scent Works and there is a long thread of dupes there. Can anyone help?


----------



## atlantanurse (Feb 7, 2019)

I figured it out! Thank you!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Feb 8, 2019)

atlantanurse said:


> I figured it out! Thank you!


Is there a way to join The Dish Forum, do you know?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 8, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Is there a way to join The Dish Forum, do you know?



You can go here and sign up.  It may take a bit of time to get approved.   There's not a lot that goes on over there but there is a lot of good information.

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/


----------



## Clarice (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi there - I just tried that link and all seemed to go well until the part where I had to prove I am not a robot - their "Capta" system is down......shoot!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Feb 8, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Hi there - I just tried that link and all seemed to go well until the part where I had to prove I am not a robot - their "Capta" system is down......shoot!


Yeah, that's been my problem too... but I've also seen that error on other sites that use that system.


----------



## atlantanurse (Feb 9, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> You can go here and sign up.  It may take a bit of time to get approved.   There's not a lot that goes on over there but there is a lot of good information.
> 
> http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/


There is no way to register because there Captcha security feature is outdated.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2019)

There seems to be no one at the helm there lately. When I click on 'The Moderating Team' icon at the bottom of their main page, I'm able to see that Celene, who I believe to be the owner and also head admin, was last active on January 20.  


IrishLass


----------



## Paulie (Mar 1, 2019)

The best info is in the Archives, I can't get back to the archives, Ugh!  Bandi does have her OO Lotion in her sig if you want it.  I made it back in '04 or so, it was very nice!


----------

